# Mete barriga, saca busto



## Beachka

Ciao tutti!
Come sarebbe in italiano "meter la barriga" y "sacar el busto"
Per esempio, in questa frase:
"Pues si de verdad quieres verte mamasita (sexy) saca el busto, mete la barriga y saca la cola!"
grazie mille


----------



## traduttrice

Meter barriga (o "panza")= _tirare dentro la pancia_


----------



## Beachka

Grazie traduttrice! E... sacare la cola/el busto?, tirare fuori?


----------



## Angel.Aura

In Italia, per invitare qualcuno a darsi un contegno e a migliorare il portamento, usiamo questa frase presa in prestito dal mondo militare.
*Pancia in dentro, petto in fuori.*
Alcune mamme particolarmente fissate, aggiungono: e dritto con le spalle! 
Ma il riferimento è puramente casuale.


----------



## rocamadour

Angel.Aura said:


> In Italia, per invitare qualcuno a darsi un contegno e a migliorare il portamento, usiamo questa frase presa in prestito dal mondo militare.
> *Pancia in dentro, petto in fuori.*
> Alcune mamme particolarmente fissate, aggiungono: e dritto con le spalle!
> Ma il riferimento è puramente casuale.



 Concordo in Laura su tutto! (anche sul riferimento puramente casuale )


----------



## Neuromante

Ma nel dubbio di Beachka manca un pezzeto.

"E culo in pompa" (Cola si usa in Venezuela al posto di culo e si finisce per avere delle malintessi molto divertenti con altre zone donde si usa con un significato alquanto diverso  warn


----------



## Beachka

Ciao tutti, e grazie 
Ma sì, come ha detto Neuromante manca ancora la parte della "cola" (o el culo), qual'è la parola che dicono p.e. i bambini per referirsi al culo?
(scusatemi per le parolaccie)


----------



## Neuromante

¿Il popo?
Cosí lo senti chiamare ieri al lavoro.
Ma in spagnolo non viene usata una parola per bambini, bensì una variante venezuelana.


----------



## Beachka

Hahaha!
Penso di aver sentito anche "il popo" in Venezuela, ma penso che non andrebbe bene nella mia traduzione perchè è una parola troppo infantile... In Venezuela dicciamo "el pompi" ai bambini, ma ci sono altre parole... "jopo" (questa è abbastanza brutta!), "pompa", "cola", che sono un po' meno infantili. Ho chiesto oggi a una mia amica italiana ma lei mi ha detto soltanto "culo in fuori"... mannaggia!


----------



## Silvia10975

Utilizza tranquillamente "sedere"


----------



## MOMO2

Silvia10975 said:


> Utilizza tranquillamente "sedere"


 

Perfettamente d'accordo. I bambini in Italia dicono sedere.

E infatti per chi se lo ricorda anni fa esisteva un concorso, dei pannolini se non ricordo male, che si chiamava "sederini famosi". 
In Italia dire "culo" è piuttosto grezzo se non volgare. 
In Spagna "culo" non è volgare ma ricordo che si usa anche, in famiglia e scherzosamente, "pompis".

In Italia si dice anche, ma è decisamente meno usato di "sedere", "popò" con l'accento. Siccome la "popò" è un sinonimo della "pupù" (caca) io preferisco "sedere" e credo molti altri. Per lo stesso motivo.

Poi sempre a proposito di "popò" mi sovviene un'espressione che significa "tanto". Vi faccio l'esempio:

"Niente popò di meno che ..." significa "niente meno che..."

"Oggi ho visto Carlo. Era in compagnia niente popò di meno che della ... Jennifer Aniston"! Come dire "Incredibile: pensate che Carlo (quell'insignificante nostro amico) era insieme a ..." 

Scusate la divagazione.

Tornando a bomba: mia madre (italiana) mi diceva sempre "mento in alto, pancia in dentro, petto in fuori". Del sedere non diceva niente. Anche perché per stare con la schiena diritta non si può stare anche con il sedere in fuori (penso io).


----------



## Neuromante

Ma qua si parla di evidenziare le forme femminile in un modo sessuale (Altrochè sensuale)


----------



## Silvia10975

Sì, _sedere_ va benissimo anche per questo! Non è volgare e si usa per evidenziare anche forme sensuali.


----------



## Beachka

Haha, va bene, grazie mille... Allora sarebbe "petto in fuori, pancia in dentro, sidere in fuori!", suena bien?


----------



## Silvia10975

Beachka said:


> Haha, va bene, grazie mille... Allora sarebbe "petto in fuori, pancia in dentro, sedere in fuori!", suena bien?


Perfetto!


----------

